# Ein Tag in Winterberg:Bikepark.Was trägt man?



## Bul (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich wünsche mir seit mitte des Jahres mal Downhill zu fahren. Jetzt hat mir meine Freundin den Wunsch erfüllt und hat mir einen Gutschein geschenkt mit Bikeverleih und Schutzkleidung für einen kompletten Tag.

Als Radfahrer trage ich ja eher die eng anliegenden Klamotten. Wenn ich jetzt in dem Bikepark bin, was sollte ich denn da am Besten tragen?

Ich hatte so an alte Jeans und T-Shirt oder so gedacht, aber beim Schuhwerk bin ich absolut planlos.
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps was sich da eignet.

Und ja ich weiß das der Park erst im Frühjahr wieder aufmacht  Ich will es nur schonmal wissen.


MfG Bul


----------



## pedalentreter22 (28. Dezember 2009)

Downhill shorts / trikot.
Was meinst du, warum es so was gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (28. Dezember 2009)

full face helm
protektoren
ganz normale turnschuhe(vans, etc...)
ich fahr mir kurzen FR-shorts(wegen der schienbeinprotektoren)
gruss


----------



## Ted77 (28. Dezember 2009)

Bilder sollte es wohl genug geben wo Downhiller zu sehen sind.


----------



## Bul (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja es geht darum das ich das ganze nur einmal mache und nicht damit anfangen will bzw. Downhill weitermachen will. 
Und für einmal hole ich mir keine Shorts etc.


----------



## cyclo-dude (28. Dezember 2009)

dann halt andere shorts, du wirst doch kurze hosen zuhaus liegen haben oder??
nen longsleeve drüber und fertig, wenn weit ist wäre vielleicht nicht so schlecht wegen den protektoren, turnschuhe gut ist.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. Dezember 2009)

Boardshorts tun es zur Not auch und eben ein weites Tshirt, das über den Brustpanzer passt... Viel Spaß


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Dezember 2009)

Jepp. Klamotten weit damit die Protektoren drunter passen. Zu aller Not ein enges T-Shirt mitnehmen um den Panzer drüber zu ziehen. kA was die für welche haben. 

Und wie schon gesagt bekommst du dann Fullfacehelm, nehm sicherheitshalber deine normale Radbrille mit, weiß nciht ob die auch Goggels vergeben, ´nen Panzer bekommst du und Knie-/Schienbeinschoner. Handschuhe nimmst du am besten die eigenen. Aber geschlossen! Keine mit halben Fingern oder so. Hand muss drinnen sein. 

Schuhe wie gesagt so normale Turnschuhe, am besten wie Skaterschuhe mit großer Auflagefläche und die müssen sitzen. Keine Slip On Vans oder Chucks.

In wie weit bist du ruppiges Fahren gewöhnt? Bunny Hop ohne Klicks, von Kanten "droppen" bissl springen etc.?


----------



## Bul (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Fahren macht mir denke ich nix aus auch wenns hart wird. Sobald es in Richtung Bunny Hop geht ist aber Ende im Gelände, da ich für gewöhnlich nur mit Klicks fahre.

Handschuhe habe ich auch gerade erst welche geholt und ich denke der Rest ist kein Problem.

Warum ist es auch den YouTube Videos eigentlich immer so leer dort


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Dezember 2009)

Weil die meisten Freecross? fahren und sich beim DH in die Hosen machen . Am Lift ist meist Hölle, aber da kann man sich ausruhen. Einige  Stufen sind drinnen bei denen du mit Körperspannung schon runter musst, also Bunny Hop üben . Und vorher guuut die Strecke angucken, Sektionen erst langsam fahren, nochmal drüber gucken wegen der Linie, Chickenways und bei den Steinfelder einfach mit Gewalt festhalten und drübber . Der Drop am Ende bei der links-rechtskombi ist hoch . Jaaanz wichtig ist erst angucken. Am besten vielleicht mal einfach ablaufen und den anderen bei der Linienwahl etc. zugucken bevor du selber fährst. Zum ans Rad gewöhnen würde ich paarmal erst die Freecross bzw. die Conti fahren. Die sind flowig und so ein Downhiller ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man bisher nur auf einem XC-Rad oder so gesessen hat


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (29. Dezember 2009)

ich hätt es nicht besser ausdrücken können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addy0815 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du noch NIE DH gefahren bist, nehm  lieber am Anfang immermal die  "ChickenLines"

Aber kannst ja mal auf der Wegsite vom Bikepark Winterberg gucken, da bigt auch Videosvon den Strecken


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. Dezember 2009)

Bul schrieb:


> Ja es geht darum das ich das ganze nur einmal mache und nicht damit anfangen will bzw. Downhill weitermachen will.
> Und für einmal hole ich mir keine Shorts etc.



... Ich kann dir versprechen, dass es nicht bei einmal bleibt... 

Zieh das an worin du die gut fühlst und fahren kannst. Für den Bikepark ist volle Schutzmontur angesagt. Auf jeden Fall Fullface Helm und kompletter Oberkörper Schutz.
Lass es langsam angehen. Strecken ankucken und evtl. nicht gleich mit der DH oder dem "North Shore" beginnen. Locker warm fahren und an die Protektoren sowie an das Bike gewöhnen. Früh an der Sation sein schadet auch nicht, dann hast du keinen Streß mit Papierkram beim ausleihen usw. Das Bike und alles andere vorher reservieren. 
Hast jetzt noch ein paar Monate um ein bischen an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen... und dann viel Spaß.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (29. Dezember 2009)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Für das erste Mal in einem Bikepark ist volle Montur angesagt.



Für jedes weitere Mal auch


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. Dezember 2009)

flowzero schrieb:


> Für jedes weitere Mal auch



... Schon geändert...


----------



## MichiP (29. Dezember 2009)

Um wie viel Nummern größer müssen den die Oberteile sein wenn man voll aufgrödelt fährt?

als Beispiel Trage Größe L und brauche dann XL oder XXL 

gruß

Michele


----------



## Bul (29. Dezember 2009)

Gut danke für eure Hilfe zu meiner Klamottenwahl.

Ich bezweifle auch das es bei einem Mal bleibt, aber bevor ich mich komplett einrüste will ich das erstmal testen und nicht nur auf Videos sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (29. Dezember 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Um wie viel Nummern größer müssen den die Oberteile sein wenn man voll aufgrödelt fährt?
> 
> als Beispiel Trage Größe L und brauche dann XL oder XXL
> 
> ...



Normalerweise reicht ein Nummer größer. Kommt aber immer drauf an wie die Protecktoren auftragen bzw. wie "schlabberig" das vorhandene Trickot schon ist.

Mit XC Dingern drüber siehts aus wie eine Wurstpelle. Wenn es einen selber nicht stört ok. Zieht aber deutlich die Blicke der anderen auf einen...
Evtl. ist eine Unterhemd aus dem Radsportbereich von Nutzen. Das unter dem Panzer getragen wird.


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Dezember 2009)

XC Trickots kriegt man i.d.R. nicht übern Protektor. Hab ein engeres Jacket und meinen XC Kram bekomm ich nicht drüber. Die meisten klassischen Panzer mit den Schulter"polstern" sind da ja noch um einiges krasser. Aber wie schon gesagt. Zur Not trägst den Panzer/Jacket obendrüber.

Fahr nur nach Winterberg wenn´s trocken ist und nicht vorher geregnet hat oder so. Ich war dieses Jahr dort auch das erste mal auf ´ner richtigen DH-Strecke. Winterberg ist noch zahm, aber es hatte Nachts gepisst. Brille beschlagen, dann in Zeitlupe auf die Fresse gefallen. Bis ich mich von der Strecke geschafft hab das war auch ein Akt. Bin da noch die halbe Strecke aufm Arsch runtergerutscht


----------



## pedalentreter22 (29. Dezember 2009)




----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Weil die meisten Freecross? fahren und sich beim DH in die Hosen machen . Am Lift ist meist Hölle, aber da kann man sich ausruhen. Einige  Stufen sind drinnen bei denen du mit Körperspannung schon runter musst, also Bunny Hop üben . Und vorher guuut die Strecke angucken, Sektionen erst langsam fahren, nochmal drüber gucken wegen der Linie, Chickenways und bei den Steinfelder einfach mit Gewalt festhalten und drübber . Der Drop am Ende bei der links-rechtskombi ist hoch . Jaaanz wichtig ist erst angucken. Am besten vielleicht mal einfach ablaufen und den anderen bei der Linienwahl etc. zugucken bevor du selber fährst. Zum ans Rad gewöhnen würde ich paarmal erst die Freecross bzw. die Conti fahren. Die sind flowig und so ein Downhiller ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man bisher nur auf einem XC-Rad oder so gesessen hat




Für was brauchst Du einen Bunny Hop in Winterberg auf der DH Strecke?

@ Bul

Laß dich bloß nicht verrückt machen...
Zu den Klamotten: Einfach was gemütliches. Hauptsache du kannst dich gut darin bewegen und Protektoren passen drunter.

Greez


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2009)

...nimm es trotzdem nicht auf die leichte schulter ....nur , weil andere sagen :" he , kein problem , das geht schon ..."...mach trotzdem langsam . cc fahren - und downhill sind ja nun wirklich 2 paar schuhe - und mit einmal strecke ablaufen dürfte es auch nicht getan sein . ausserdem wirst du mit einem bike runterfahren , das du gar nicht kennst und gewöhnt bist - du weisst überhaupt nicht , wie es reagiert ....
warum willst du das eigentlich - NUR 1 x _ machen ? wette ? dann würd´ichs lieber lassen - da bleiben auch die knochen heil ....
falls du doch ernsthaft daran interssiert bist , ist´s was anderes ..... aber es liest sich so , als ob du mit nem kumpel gewetet hast , dass du das auch locker schaffst , den downhill in winterberg runterzubrettern .... schwanzvergleich ist bei sowas , denk´ich - unangebracht . dazu ist es zu gefährlich ... denk mal drüber nach .... greez , k.


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wie immer einfach mit eingeschaltetem Kopf fahren, dann is das alles nicht so wild. Wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird. Meine Erkenntnis nach dem ersten mal Bikepark (Bad Wildbad) war vorallem "So ein paar mehr Muskeln im Oberkörper wären doch toll" . 

Klamottenmäßig hatte ich bisher immer nen Hemd über der Protektorenjacke (hab vor 5 Jahren ziemlich massiv abgenommen, das passte ganz gut und sah "interessant" aus ). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (29. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .. wette ? dann würd´ichs lieber lassen - da bleiben auch die knochen heil ....
> falls du doch ernsthaft daran interssiert bist , ist´s was anderes ..... aber es liest sich so , als ob du mit nem kumpel gewetet hast , dass du das auch locker schaffst , den downhill in winterberg runterzubrettern .... schwanzvergleich ist bei sowas , denk´ich - unangebracht . dazu ist es zu gefährlich ... denk mal drüber nach .... greez , k.


der junge hat das von seiner freundin geschenkt bekommen...
also nix mit wette usw...also bitte von anfang an lesen!
einfach mit respekt der strecke gegenübertreten und nicht zu schnell...
gruss michi


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Dezember 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Für was brauchst Du einen Bunny Hop in Winterberg auf der DH Strecke?
> 
> @ Bul
> 
> ...



Den klassischen Bunny Hop brauchst du nicht. Aber es geht um die Körperspannung wenn du die Kanten runter droppst/springst und dich nicht wie einen Nassen Sack fallen lässt, dann liegst du gleich richtig auf der Fresse. Und beim Bunny Hop lernt man die Körperspannung aufzubauen.


----------



## Amokles (29. Dezember 2009)

also, für jemanden der noch nie im leben mit nem fully richtig bergab geheizt ist, ist die dh strecke in winterberg eigentlich garnicht geeignet. da gibts schon nen paar richtig fiese stellen z.b. die oben genannte links-rechts combi mit dem cornerdrop hats in sich.

hängt auch stark vom wetter ab. bei schlamm is das für nen anfänger die hölle. bei trockenem boden sind die chickenways ganz gut.

ich geb dir den tip erstma im übungsparcour den "idiotenhügel" 3-4 mal runterzurollen damit du dich an das leihbike gewöhnst. die mittlere jump linie (vier kleine tables) sind einfach zu fahren und man bekommt ein gefühl dafür mit dem bike zu springen.

die freecross strecke macht auch schon richtig spaß und ist auch nicht unbedingt zu einfach.  auch da solltest du dich 3-4 mal runter stürtzen, bevor du dir tatsächlich die dh strecke zumutest. 

denn wenn du dein können überschätzt und dich da einfach blind reinhängst, dann gehts 100%ig daneben und das kann böse ausgehen.


btw. was hier einige schreiben von wegen "einfach gut festhalten" finde ich völlig unvernünftig.

die strecke ist vom betreiber nich umsonst als "schwer-nur für geübte fahrer" ausgewiesen


----------



## Bul (29. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> warum willst du das eigentlich - NUR 1 x _ machen ? wette ? dann würd´ichs lieber lassen - da bleiben auch die knochen heil ....



Es ist absolut keine Wette!
Ich spreche *noch* von einem Mal, aber ich denke es wird mir sehr viel Spaß machen.
Das Problem bei dem ganzen ist eben der Preis der Räder und dazu die Entfernung zum nächsten Park. Deswegen spreche ich erstmal von einem einmaligen Erlebnis.


Ich denke das ich schon eine gewisse Körperspannung aufbauen kann, aber ich wollte den Bunny Hop(ohne Klicks) sowieso mal in Angriff nehmen. Es bietet sich somit nur an ihn auch mal zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (29. Dezember 2009)

lass dich nur zu nix hinreissen.... wenn du nicht weiterweisst... Arsch hinter den sattel und einfach " Gleiten" lassen  ... die Krankenwagen haben auch ohne Dich schon genug zu tun


----------



## Tom Servo (29. Dezember 2009)

Dünner weiter Pullover und en Short sollten es tun. Bei milderen Temperaturen hab ich meistens en Nike-Hoodie über den Protektoren. En T-Shirt tät's auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen, sieht aber bei langarmigen Safety Jackets doof aus. Als Short hab ich irgendwas sportunspezifisches von Nike, da ich bisher nix visuell ansprechendes an DH-Klamotten gefunden hab.

Und wenn ich mich richtig erinner, verleihen die keine Goggles mit den Helmen, von daher wäre 'ne Radbrille nicht schlecht. Wäre schlecht bergab mit Tacheles etwas ins Auge zu bekommen.


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ted77 schrieb:


> lass dich nur zu nix hinreissen.... wenn du nicht weiterweisst... Arsch hinter den sattel und einfach " Gleiten" lassen  [...]



genau, Arsch hinter den Sattel und in der Kurve einfach geradeaus "Gleiten"


----------



## Ted77 (29. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> genau, Arsch hinter den Sattel und in der Kurve einfach geradeaus "Gleiten"



lol.. ok ich dachte jetzt eher an die Drops.... in der Kurve dann Plan A : Bremsen


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Dezember 2009)

Amokles schrieb:


> also, für jemanden der noch nie im leben mit nem fully richtig bergab geheizt ist, ist die dh strecke in winterberg eigentlich garnicht geeignet. da gibts schon nen paar richtig fiese stellen z.b. die oben genannte links-rechts combi mit dem cornerdrop hats in sich.
> 
> hängt auch stark vom wetter ab. bei schlamm is das für nen anfänger die hölle. bei trockenem boden sind die chickenways ganz gut.
> 
> ...




Ja das stimmt überschätzen sollte man sich nicht. Trotzdem  ist der Winterberg DH der einfachste den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
...und ich bin ganz sicher kein sonderlich guter DH Fahrer.

Denke was er kann und was er nicht kann wird er schnell merken.
Wie schon erwähnt, auf jeden Fall gut warm fahren und sich an das Bike gewöhnen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Dezember 2009)

Amokles schrieb:


> also, für jemanden der noch nie im leben mit nem fully richtig bergab geheizt ist, ist die dh strecke in winterberg eigentlich garnicht geeignet. da gibts schon nen paar richtig fiese stellen z.b. die oben genannte links-rechts combi mit dem cornerdrop hats in sich.



Ich stand in der Kurve in meiner "Mittagspause" Auch beim Chickenway links vorbei hat es wirklich einige auf die Fresse gelegt. Bei den Löchern sind die vorne drüber und teils mim Kopf in die Latten eingeschlagen. Mim Switch war ich da auch mit durchgeschlagener Gabel nur auf dem Vorderrad irgendwie durch. Da hatte ich auch mehr Glück als Verstand.




Amokles schrieb:


> btw. was hier einige schreiben von wegen "einfach gut festhalten" finde ich völlig unvernünftig.
> 
> die strecke ist vom betreiber nich umsonst als "schwer-nur für geübte fahrer" ausgewiesen



Eigendlich hatte nur ich das mim Festhalten geschrieben. Aber auch nur im Sinne das man da nicht versuchen soll reinzuspringen sondern wenn man auch langsam drübermacht keine Panik bekommen und den Lenker verlieren sondern sich festhalten und laufen lassen. Auf der Bremse verrutscht man nur noch mehr. Das hatte ich im feuchten Bad Wildbad. Der Kopf sagte "Bremsen", aber dadurch ist das Vorderrad nur nochmehr in jede Spalte rein und umso unsicherer wurde ich.
Im Vergleich zu Bad Wildbad oder Willingen ist Winterberg noch locker. Zum wieder reinkommen gibt es für mich nächstes Jahr auch keine andere Option an Bikepark außer erstmal in Winterberg fit zu werden. Mit dem Flatty bin ich daheim auch nur 3x oder so gefahren was ewig her ist. Kümmer mich seit langem erstmal nurnoch um meine Reha


----------



## Amokles (30. Dezember 2009)

dann hatte ich das mit dem "einfach festhalten" wirklich falsch verstanden.

ich werd imn nöchsten jahr garantiert auch nochmal nach "winnaberch", aber ich war jetzt vier mal hintereinander da, da werd ich zum start erstma nach braunlage fahren und gucken wie es da so ist.


----------



## Genchu (30. Dezember 2009)

Zum üben kann ich dir erstmal in Willingen den Freeride Course empfehlen. Habe selbst keine DH Erfahrung und kenne auch die Strecken in Winterberg (noch) nicht. Würde erstmal klein anfangen und nen Gefühl fürs Bike in "Extremsituationen" bekommen. Beim ersten Mal ist denke ich noch nie jemand gleich DH gefahren. Meine Meinung, ansonsten viel Glück und gute Genesung .


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja genau. Mein erstes Bikeparkwochenende war auch erst Willingen und dann Winterberg. Die Freecross ist spaßig und hat so geile Tables zum üben in Willingen. Da hab ich auch das Springen gelernt. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen


Wo isn Braunlage? Hast du bitte ´ne PLZ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan_Oldb (30. Dezember 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Wo isn Braunlage? Hast du bitte ´ne PLZ?


2 Sekunden Suchen:
38700
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braunlage
-> Mitten im Harz

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Amokles (30. Dezember 2009)

die dh strecke ist angeblich 4 mal so lang wie in winterb. 

meine finger schermzen jetzt schon

irgendwie schweifen wir hier vom thema ab hm?


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Dezember 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> 2 Sekunden Suchen:
> 38700
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braunlage
> -> Mitten im Harz
> ...



Thx. Ich hab nur immer das Glück bei google maps oder wetter.com das es von jedem Kaff was ich suche 3 Milliarden gibt


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich konnte es jetzt nicht direkt rauslesen, aber falls du bis jetzt fast ausschließlich mit Klicks unterwegs bist, würd ich vorher nochmal Flats zum üben dran machen. Ist imho ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl, da mehr Bikebeherrschung benötigt wird.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Bul (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja, sind so gut wie bestellt 

Aber wenn wir gerade schon beim Ausschweifen sind, frage ich euch welche Flats ihr nehmen würdet?

Ich dachte so an Crank Brothers 5050x oder DMR V12. Die sind für den Anfang nicht allzu teuer.
Was sagt ihr denn dazu?

PS: Vielleicht können wir den Thread auch umbenennen in "Das erste Mal im Bikepark:Ausrüstung?" Damit auch andere Fragen stellen können.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (31. Dezember 2009)

Truvativ Holzfeller!
Ich hatte die 5050xx, aber die haben mich nicht überzeugt, weil sich die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Schrauben gelöst haben.
Die Holzfeller haben einen Bombengrip!
aber wichtig: Holzfeller, nicht Hussefelt, weil das ist eine ganz andere Welt.
(cool, das hat sich gereimt!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (31. Dezember 2009)

also um mal richtig vom thema abzuschweifen...
da ich wegen euch jetzt richtig lust auf bikepark habe, werd ich jetzt trotz s...wetter mein bike nehmen und meinen haustrail rocken...
danke...jungs


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Januar 2010)

Genchu schrieb:


> Zum üben kann ich dir erstmal in Willingen den Freeride Course empfehlen. Habe selbst keine DH Erfahrung und kenne auch die Strecken in Winterberg (noch) nicht. Würde erstmal klein anfangen und nen Gefühl fürs Bike in "Extremsituationen" bekommen. Beim ersten Mal ist denke ich noch nie jemand gleich DH gefahren. Meine Meinung, ansonsten viel Glück und gute Genesung .



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Hinzufügen sollte man, dass es in Winterberg oder Willingen grundsätzlich scheiß kalt ist, auch im Hochsommer. Also warme Klamotten und vielleicht Windstopperweste mitnehmen. Bedenke, man fährt dort außer die paar Meter ab dem Lift bis zur Strecke nur bergab. Das ist zwar auch schweißtreibend, aber eben auch kalt.


----------



## Amokles (4. Januar 2010)

als ich im august da war, waren es 29°C auf der kappe und ich wär am liebsten nackt gefahren


----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. Januar 2010)

Amokles schrieb:


> als ich im august da war, waren es 29°C auf der kappe und ich wär am liebsten nackt gefahren



genauso gings mir im August auch!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand ne protektoren weste die dünn unterm jersey baut?
also so das man sie nicht so sieht.


----------



## HeavyMG (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich trage immer ein normales T-Shirt unter dem Saftyjacket... das wird ja nicht jedes mal gewaschen! Drüber noch ein Trikot oder halt ein weites T-Shirt.

Ich hab die DMR V12 und bin damit sehr zufrieden! Am besten direkt einen Satz DMR Standard Pins mitbestellen... brauch jetzt welche und hab keine Lust 5 Euro Versand für 5 Euro Pins zu bezahlen!


----------

